
How Google's Instant Previews Reduces HTTP Requests - ashish_0x90
http://highscalability.com/blog/2010/11/15/how-googles-instant-previews-reduces-http-requests.html
======
jamesbritt
The data URI hack is quite clever.

However, the UI aspect of instant preview lead me to disable it. There are
times I'd like a quick preview of a site, but not every time I happen to mouse
over something.

Currently, simply clicking on what seems like innocuous plain text puts the
results page in preview mode, and it gets annoying fast.

Google does something similar in Google Reader. Clicking on some preview text
loads that item. It's completely unnecessary since you can just click the
title of an item to load it. Turning large areas of a Web page into links is
disrupting on a page meant for perusal and decision.

